# The Prohpets Brithday..........?????



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know which day has been declared a holiday for the private sector to celebrate the Prophet's birthday?

I got told (after much debate ) in the Management meeting today it is Monday 9th. A colleague of mine is adamant it is the 8th (the Sunday which makes more sense).

However Gulf News are saying it is the 7th, which doesn't make any sense as it is a Saturday????

So I'm confused and was planning on doing something but its a little diff to plan with so many conflicting reports??

Any ideas....

Cheers........


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

i thought it was the sunday....

maybe it depends on the moon? .......


----------



## Netaj (Mar 1, 2009)

*The Prophet's Birthday*

The official date of the prophet's birthday this year is 9th March and Eid Maulad begins in the evening. But that would make the public holiday on a Monday (or possibly Tuesday since the Eid doesn't beging until Monday evening) which I believe is not so good for businesses - so the likelyhood is that the holiday will be on the Sunday which is 8th March...as for the government offices, who knows? But if you were in Saudi you could bet it would be for a good 7 days!



Dubai1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know which day has been declared a holiday for the private sector to celebrate the Prophet's birthday?
> 
> ...


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

Posted Gulf News online

Public holiday for UAE private sector changed

WAM
Published: March 01, 2009, 12:52

Abu Dhabi: Saturday, March 7 will be a public holiday for private sector instead of Monday.

In a circular issued by the Minister of Labour Saqr Gobash Saturday 10 of Rabbi Al Awwal (March 7) will be public holiday for all employees in the private sector in the UAE instead of Monday 12 of Rabbi Al Awwal (March 9).


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

My offices are closed on Sunday 8th and they are Government


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

I work for a private company and we ar closed on 9th March the Monday! 
Why is this holiday thing always so complexed here!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

its definitely same day as public sectors...this occassion can not be swinging between 3 or 2 days....it can only be one days. lets cross fingers for sunday


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

The monday is being declared the public holiday for the private sector. So take the Sunday off as a sickie and enjoy 4 days off...oops thought I was back in Australia


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

How on earth can they do that?!?!!? how can a person be born on two different days!!!




markuslives said:


> The monday is being declared the public holiday for the private sector. So take the Sunday off as a sickie and enjoy 4 days off...oops thought I was back in Australia


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

*Born Twice*



shinny_girl said:


> How on earth can they do that?!?!!? how can a person be born on two different days!!!


Anything is possible if you're a Prophet ....Reincarnated over night???


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

can he possibly start a cycle of one week birth?!?!!?




markuslives said:


> Anything is possible if you're a Prophet ....Reincarnated over night???


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> can he possibly start a cycle of one week birth?!?!!?


Don't know...you will have to ask him yourself..I don't know him that well 

hmmm actually i don't know who is at all  lol


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> its definitely same day as public sectors...this occassion can not be swinging between 3 or 2 days....it can only be one days. lets cross fingers for sunday



They can if they want to, just read this
7DAYS - Holiday is moved


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

So...

If you work in the private section you only get one day off a week i.e Friday, so now you also get Saturday off. 
If you work in the public section and already get a two day weekend i.e. Friday and Saturday you now also get Sunday off.

Sounds fare!


----------



## Chicken (Oct 21, 2008)

and if you work in the private sector and already get Friday and Saturday off, you now get Sunday off.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

im stunned!!! 



tiscalina said:


> They can if they want to, just read this
> 7DAYS - Holiday is moved


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Might have to start changing my birth date around too...come to think of it maybe I should be changing the year I was born as well 
It feels good to only be 18 again lol


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

hahahaha! Well, I would fall into the private category already having Fri & Sat off, but the company's giving us Sunday off as well.  yay!


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

And if you work in retail / service industry you don't get any time off. As you are going to be to busy looking after all those people on holiday.


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

I cant see anyone standing for the Saturday as the Holiday... I'd put money on Sunday... Gulf News will let us know about 1 day before as usual...


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

With the economic situation as it is I don't see to many people stamping their feet and demanding Sunday off as well.

You checked out the stock market falls today? 

Fingers crossed u are right and Sunday is a holiday and we don't have any sand storms.


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

I will be... its a Public holiday (Paid) so whats the difference... day off always welcome!!! lol


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

i wanna work in your company!you got any room for me?>! 



Sea said:


> hahahaha! Well, I would fall into the private category already having Fri & Sat off, but the company's giving us Sunday off as well.  yay!


----------



## Edlancaster (Dec 2, 2008)

Dubai1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know which day has been declared a holiday for the private sector to celebrate the Prophet's birthday?
> 
> ...


Dear confused

The prophets birthday is indeed the 9th, however, the UAE government in their usual selfish way have announced Saturday as the Private sector holiday.......they have obviously forgotten that Saturday is already a day off now in UAE after the weekend change from Thurs-Friday........NOT!!! Anyway if you have a good HR Person (Moi) you will be given Sunday off as a day in lieu.

best regards


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Can I just play dumb and take the whole week off


----------



## Edlancaster (Dec 2, 2008)

I second that emotion.........


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks for the support in this emotion haha.

motion is now passed....all expats have a long weekend from Sunday to thirsty Thursday


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

Edlancaster said:


> Dear confused
> 
> The prophets birthday is indeed the 9th, however, the UAE government in their usual selfish way have announced Saturday as the Private sector holiday.......they have obviously forgotten that Saturday is already a day off now in UAE after the weekend change from Thurs-Friday........NOT!!! Anyway if you have a good HR Person (Moi) you will be given Sunday off as a day in lieu.
> 
> best regards


Not everybody has always 2 days weekend. My hubby is happy that he has 2 days off.


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

No more room, we're all set.  hahahaha! Hope you get a long wknd too!



shinny_girl said:


> i wanna work in your company!you got any room for me?>!


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

For your information and replying to the poor taste comments to say the least, let me enlighten you:
There are different calendars used in the world other than the one you are used to.
Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him, was born on the 12th of the month of Rabi^ul Awwal according to the hijri calendar.
While the Gregorian calendar has 12 month of 30 and 31 days except February, the Hijri calendar has month 29 or 30 days, based on the moon cycle.That is why it varies.
The government had since the first of that Hijri month to make plans and announcements.
You may criticize the government all you want, that is fine.But I find it that if you learned anything from living abroad, is at least to stay away from inappropriate comments specially when it comes to Religion when you decided to live in a Muslim country.


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

From what I understand from speaking to a Muslim colleague today is that the issue is that some believe in a scientific approach to determine the date, and others believe in using the old way of the visibility of the moon to the eye. This approach leads to dissimilar interpretations of the commencement of prominent dates between countries as it is determined by the government of the country.
Direction on the dates are generally through the 3 biggest muslim countries - Pakistan (asian countries), Saudi Arabia (Middle East), and Egypt (Northern Africa).
My Muslim colleague and close friend was just as confused as I am as to what the correct day is or will be.


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

[Your Muslim friend needs not to be confused.
Here is the answer to the best of my ability
Islamically, the new month starts by the sight of the moon.
Not through calculation, however accurate they may seem to people. This is due to clear instructions given by our Prophet Muhammad about the importance of using the sun and the moon in guiding us for prayer times and fasting days, and other matters in the religion.beyond reliance on technology, which may be used as guidelines not as THE guide.
So, if the night of the 29th of a certain month the crescent of the moon is seen, the next day is the first of a new month .
If the new crescent was not seen on the 29th, then that month is 30 days.
A certain country who did not see the moon, may choose to take it as the new month did not start yet, or may choose to take the sight of a trustworthy person in another country who was able to see the new crescent.
So "disagreement" on dates of sight is not a problem religiously as some might feel. As long as the decision was done based on the correct rule regarding observance.. Usually, this is critical for religious occasions such as fasting start and end, Hajj mainly.
Not everybody needs to check every month, since there are people in charge of these affairs.
HOWEVER, I agree with you that it may cause work related issues, so government do have to make up their mind as soon as the month starts, since they have 11 days BEFORE this particular Holiday.
I hope this was helpful!!!!
Thanks for reading if you are reading this line...


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation. I did read that last line .


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Monalisa said:


> For your information and replying to the poor taste comments to say the least, let me enlighten you:
> There are different calendars used in the world other than the one you are used to.
> Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him, was born on the 12th of the month of Rabi^ul Awwal according to the hijri calendar.
> While the Gregorian calendar has 12 month of 30 and 31 days except February, the Hijri calendar has month 29 or 30 days, based on the moon cycle.That is why it varies.
> ...


I totally agree Mona.. Here here! To many expats move to other countries and try to bring theirs with them and suddenly become over patriotic! Car stickers, flags, tee shirts, etc all very silly if you ask me! 

I enjoy the day off as much as the next person but we do what we can when told to do so most of the time. I even took Arabic classes since being here to blend in, so please dont think we are all so narrow minded.


----------



## linda90 (Jul 11, 2009)

hi, do not make any offensive comments on their prophet as the muslims are very sensitive


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

linda90 said:


> hi, do not make any offensive comments on their prophet as the muslims are very sensitive


Nobody was and that would not be permitted in this site.

What is the point of resurrecting the thread to make a negative comment like that?

-


----------

